# CDBOOT: Cannot boot from CD - Code: 4



## rock_o (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi, I'm trying to install Windows XP. Everytime I boot off the CD, I get this error message: CDBOOT: Cannot boot from CD - Code: 4. Anyone have any suggestions. BTW, its a SCSI CD-rom.....not sure if thats the issue?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I could be wrong, but don't the SCSI drivers have to be loaded first?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Found this on a quick google search:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=314096

http://www.webtree.ca/windowsxp/clean_install.htm


----------

